# Parang alam ko iyan.



## tahakitan

parang alam kuyan. naaaaks nakasama ata nya si JB. shempre alam mo yan. JB ka jan hahahha


----------



## DotterKat

Corrected text:

Parang alam ko iyan. Naks, nakasama yata niya si JB. Siyempre/Siempre, alam mo 'yan. JB ka diyan, hahaha.

_I seem to know that. Hey/Wow, it seems like he/she was with JB. Of course, you know that_. _You are "JB" there_ (?)

The text is obviously full of inside jokes between two people. When they say "that" (for iyan / 'yan), they could very well be referring not to an object or situation but rather to a person ---- "_you know *that*_" could also mean _"you know *him/her*_" ("you know how that person is"). The last sentence (JB ka diyan) is a private joke between the two, of a somewhat suggestive nature,  at the expense of this JB person ---- perhaps referring to something which JB is particularly known to do.


----------



## karmllean

The last sentence is not easy to translate. It's an expression that roughly means, "what JB are you talking about??" I'd imagine a string of negating statements after this last sentence.


----------

